# New, again



## Clue (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello, I used to be a member a few years ago under the name coffemonkey, and after a few years I'm back. I chased the coffee dragon through thousands of pounds worth of equipment and in the end I always came back to aeropress and French press, plus to have a bit of fun when I'm out on the bike I have a Handpresso.......... I'm wanting to develop skills around pour over and just find new and exciting beans









Great to be back as there were some lovely folk on here and I think still are


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome back to the forum, Clue.


----------



## Clue (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks







....... good to be back


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Clue said:


> Hello, I used to be a member.......
> 
> .......there were some lovely folk on here and I think still are


Welcome (back).....

Lovely folk....... Mmmmmmmmm ;-)


----------



## Phillikescoffee (Mar 16, 2015)

Nice to meet you!


----------

